# Clegg St Railway/Goods station, Oldham - April 2010



## ojay (Apr 8, 2010)

*Clegg Street Railway Warehouse Oldham - Visited by Ojay & Hidden Shadow.*

The station was the Northern most passenger station on the Oldham, Ashton and Guide Bridge Railway; it opened on 26 August 1861. To the South of the station was a tunnel, known as Oldham Tunnel it was 59 yards (54 m) in length.







It was actually built by the Oldham, Ashton & Guide Bridge Railway which was jointly owned by the London & North Western and the Manchester, Sheffield & Lincolnshire Railway (later the Great Central Railway).






The section between Guide Bridge and the L&YR near Ashton was completed in March 1860. Wet weather hampered further work, for which a long cutting and an embankment, plus the 12-arch Park Bridge Viaduct was needed. 

However on 26 August 1861, the first trains ran from London Road through Guide Bridge to Clegg Street, Oldham. The line connected end-on with the LNWR near Oldham Glodwick Road. Other stations were at Park Bridge and Ashton Oldham Rd, with another at Ashton Moss which closed in 1862.

There were two short tunnels: Ashton (Oldham Road) Tunnel of 53 yards (48 m) between Oldham Road station and Park Bridge; the other, Oldham Tunnel of 59 yards (54 m) between Sheepwashers Lane and Clegg Street.

The Manchester, Sheffield and Lincolnshire Railway became the Great Central Railway (GCR) on 1 August 1897;as a consequence, the Great Central & London & North Western Joint Committee was set up in 1905, to administer various undertakings jointly owned by those two railways; these included the OA&GB.

In 1923 the LNWR became part of the London, Midland and Scottish Railway under the Railways Act 1921, and the GCR similarly became part of the London and North Eastern Railway; in 1948, the LMS and LNER both became part of British Railways.

The passenger service finally succumbed to the competition from road transport and was withdrawn in May 1959. When the parcels depot at Oldham Clegg Street closed, the section to Ashton was closed completely in 1967. The remainder leading to Reddish and Stockport remains open for freight, though the connection to Guide Bridge has been severed.

As a Grade II listed building it stands empty and decaying, despite numerous proposals over the years to develop it nothing has ever become of the old building, shame.

*'Externals'*

*Front elevations*











*Side elevations*
















*Rear elevations*
















*'Internals'*































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats a serious Railway Warehouse Faing, keep them coming mate!


----------



## msmetalundead (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting these. I reckon I shall visit


----------



## shakey (May 5, 2010)

Hmm, thats interesting! Looking at those numbers painted onto those beams!!! Usually they had cast iron number plates!!!

I think it might have been this place (or a place similar) that there were talks about it being restored and being used as a museum showing something or other.

Regards

Shakey


----------



## scrappy (May 6, 2010)

good stuff ojay, keep meaning to have a look at this place but never get it done!


----------

